

Pirate Bay to Open Its Own .PIRATE Domain Name Registry - ytch
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-to-open-its-own-pirate-domain-name-registry-150401/

======
attilagyorffy
I'm a little bit disappointed that the TLD is .PIRATE instead of .YARR

